# video projector use



## Rooster (Sep 29, 2017)

Has anyone heard of using a miniature LED pico projector under the layout to project moving scenery onto their layout? I got the wild idea after remembering that Disneyland does this with some of their kids rides. I found a projector that isn't hideously priced and figure I can put the power bar under the table and hook my DCC control throttle to it, too. I was planning to project moving water onto my waterfall. None of the scenery is done, yet so I have time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Great idea. create a video loop in an small computer that drives the projector, which I think are under $100.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say this falls under rule #1: Your Layout, Your Rules. If you want to do it, why wouldn't you? I don't personally have any areas where I could conceive of using something, but things like drive in movies, crowds in buildings, cars moving on a background highway, ships /containers moving in a port, and I'm sure many more thannI can think of in the spur of the moment could all be done this way.

I say go for it and let us know how it works.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is a YouTube video of a "working waterfall" on a T gauge layout. The operation is briefly described as:

... imagine a motorised waterwheel with lights inside, instead of the wheel picking up water as it revolves its picking up the light and throwing it through holes, which is then diffused through the laser etched acrylic 'water' ...






Are you considering front projection or back projection? Front projection would require dimmed lights? and how would it blend with adjacent scenery? An interesting project but probably with a lot of research and experimentation involved.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow I really like that, and it doesn't seem like it would take a lot to create. Use a base of thin plexiglass instead of wood for the water features, use translucent paints for the base colors, then pour in and texture your epoxy... I think that would give a good body of water that you can shine lights on from underneath? For the lights, you can shape the plastic lens of LEDs so they don't just project in a spot. Using a rotating wheel like the video suggests, you could have some wide floodlight style, or even wide, narrow 'waves'. Definitely room for a lot of experimenting to see what kind of effects can be achieved...


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Please keep in mind, Disney uses very bright projectors (4000+ lumens) in mostly dark rides.

Most pico projectors are around 50-100 lumens so you need a fairly dark room and a small area to project onto.

If you are competing with daylight or florescent lighting, the video from a pico projector will probably be washed out if even seen.


A pico projector would work best on something like a Drive In Theater scene on your layout at night with dim area lighting.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If I were going to do a drive in movie scene, I think I'd use this:
https://www.walthers.com/skyview-drive-in-theater-kit

Just get a 7" tablet and you're good to go.


----------

